# Dentmaster - Fife Area



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a dent removing company in Fife?

needing a dent removed from my car


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

We had these guys come to one of our BM Meets http://www.dentcentral.co.uk/

They cover various areas and are good(well we thought they were)


----------

